# Versailles Indiana pics !



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 15, 2018)

Here's a few from show today


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 15, 2018)

*few more *


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 15, 2018)

How much was the Schwinn with the 2 speed?


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for all the pictures . Hope you came home with some deals


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 18, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> How much was the Schwinn with the 2 speed?



I think that was $1750 if my memory serves correctly.  However, in another post, I forgot what year it is.  Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 18, 2018)

THANKS FOR SHARING PICS.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 19, 2018)

It was a great show getting bigger every year I picked  up some great stuff there


----------

